# toxic massger prop!!(06)



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's another prop I did this year using foot massger's...He was built alittle different but the vid should give u the idea if u have any questions about both of these props I will get back to u...








I do 2 yard display's one at my house which is small and 1 at mom/dads that we have been doing for 8 years and now is a 4 min walk through so I'm always building props at home and the bringing them up to my main haunt...
2006Halloween2069.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/2006Halloween2069


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a real interesting use for a foot massager! woulda never crossed my mind. Good movement too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Where do you guys get these foot massagers? I don't understand the mechanism. Could you post a pic of what it looks like before you hack it?

Also, in the background, I like the hacked skull axe candleholder. Very nice.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I get the massager's at thrieft stores no more then $5 and I don't actualy hack the mechanism I do a couple of things to get it to wor but it easy...basicaly u just slide a pice of PVC over the ball of the massger and I use nelon rope to get the different movments...my other post of my trasher props shows a good pick of the set-up from behind I will do a how too when I find all my pics.....


----------

